# cheap live rock??



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I came over this site, it's canadian.
www.ecoliverock.org

They are selling live rock for like 3.50 - 7.50 each pound out of eastcoast canada. They are giving free shipping over 70$. Not sure if this is old or new, but i been thinking about doing a salt setup for a while and this seems pretty cheap. any reviews?


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen kits for DIY live rock with a very similar process for less than the $3/lb. I've been looking at these myself for a tank I'm starting, most of the people I've talked to don't like it. 

The $7/lb is to much but at least has the coralline on it.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

OOOOoooo so this isnt real live rock it's just fake live rock with beneficial stuff on it. I didnt read enough of the site to understand that, now i see why it's cheaper.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You could effectively do it yourself. I've bought eco rock from bulk reef supply before and just added it to my tank and it will become "live" eventually. Eco rock is like 2 to 3 bucks a pound. That being said, it will take a good 3 to 6 months for a piece of eco rock to be covered in coraline and look like the rest of your live rock.


----------



## icecool (Apr 21, 2010)

you could always wait until people get rid of their saltwater tanks for cheap. Not sure how much rocks you need but it could save you a bundle.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

that's true too, i saw some guy selling 175lb for 250$


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing compares to real LR. DIY or cultured rock is not nearly as porous as LR. Would be good for base rock, but nothing else. DIY rock you have to leach out the chems before you can use them, which takes a while. You will always find rock for the same if not cheaper than that other rock. Don't waste your money on it.


----------

